# [gelöst] xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 ohne Input Devices

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Habe Gestern ein world update gemacht, auf die stabilen ebuilds von xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 usw. Habe nach dem start xserver weder Tastatur noch Maus zur Verfügung. (Vorher funktioniert die Tastatur.) Hat jemand eine Idee?

```
flammenflitzer olaf # emerge -puDNtv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 115 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0 [1.3.0] USE="-debug" 286 kB [0] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.3.1] USE="-debug" 264 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.0 [2.0.0] USE="-debug" 243 kB [0]    

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.4.0 [1.3.3] USE="-debug" 299 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 [1.5.2] USE="(-3dfx) -debug -dmx 

(-dri%*) hal ipv6 -kdrive -minimal nptl sdl -tslib xorg" INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad 

-aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit 

-hyperpen -jamstudio joystick keyboard -magellan -microtouch mouse -mutouch -palmax 

-penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -tslib -ur98 -virtualbox% -vmmouse 

-void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus (-cyrix%) -dummy -epson fbdev 

-fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic 

(-newport) (-nsc%) nv nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage 

-siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) 

(-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng v4l (-vermilion) vesa (-vga%*) -via 

-virtualbox% -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 5,546 kB [0]                                                          

[ebuild     U ]   x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 [1.0.8-r3] USE="-debug hal -minimal pam" 115 

kB [0] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/scons-1.2.0-r1 [1.0.0] USE="-doc%" 556 kB [0]                        

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2-r3 [1.2.2-r2] USE="-debug encode -gcdmaster 

-pccts" 1,376 kB [0]                                                                                       

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r1 [2.6.28-r3, 2.6.29] USE="-build 

-symlink" 55,295 kB [0]                                                                                 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.6.4 [2.4.1-r2] USE="-bindist cxx%* -doc -guile -lzo 

nls zlib" 4,996 kB [0]                                                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 [7.1] 4,637 kB [0]                                    

[nomerge      ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 [1.0.8-r3] USE="-debug hal -minimal pam"  [0]         

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 112 kB [0]          

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1 [7.2] USE="-debug -doc motif nptl pic xcb" 

VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) 

-tdfx -trident -via" 34 kB [0]                                                                                     

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-242 [239] USE="Xaw3d toolbar truetype unicode" 850 kB 

[0]     

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4  [0]                                                    

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xkbutils-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 65 kB [0]         

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/bitmap-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 127 kB [0]          

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xvidtune-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 86 kB [0]                                 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xinput-1.4.0 [1.3.0] USE="-debug" 102 kB [0]                         

[nomerge      ] media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1 [7.2] USE="-debug -doc motif nptl pic xcb" 

VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) 

-tdfx -trident -via"  [0]                                                                                          

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3  42 kB [0]                                        

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5 [1.4] 559 kB [0]                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 93 kB [0]          

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 237 kB [?=>0]                           

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1 [0.12.0] USE="(-altivec) -debug mmx (-sse%*) 

sse2" 345 kB [0]                                                                                     

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5 [2.4.1] USE="-debug" 551 kB [0]                         

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4 [1.3.3] USE="-debug ipv6" 558 kB [0]                  

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 502 kB [0]              

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3 [1.2.2] USE="-debug" 102 kB [0]                         

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4 [7.0.3] 78 kB [0]                                   

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 [1.1.3] USE="-debug" 274 kB [0]                          

[ebuild     U ]  x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 [7.0.13] 149 kB [0]                                  

[ebuild     U ]   x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 [1.2.0] 48 kB [0]                                

```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Wed May 20, 2009 4:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## samsonus

selbe problem bei mir. geholfen hat folgendes in der xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection

```

nach neustart von X ging dann alles wieder.

gruss samsonus

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe probehalber die xorg.conf umbenannt und also ohne gestartet. Ich hätte gedacht, das dann alles funktioniert.

http://www.pornostyle.net/?p=15

----------

## samsonus

wie gesagt, bei mir hat das geholfen, hatte diesen tipp in irgendeinem anderen forum gelesen. hab danach nicht weiter rumprobiert.

hast du mal getestet, ob es bei dir funktioniert?

edit:

tipp stand im gentooforum.de

----------

## lituxer

Wenn Du Deine xorg.conf ohne Input Device möchtest, musst Du den xorg-server auf jedenfall mit hal kompilieren.

Ich habe das so gemacht.

In meiner make.conf habe ich folgenden Eintrag eingtragen.

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

Für eine deutsche Tastatur folgendes in der /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi geschrieben.

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

Nun muss der xorg-server auch mit evdev kompiliert werden.

```
emerge -avuND world
```

Danach müssen sämtliche Module neu kompiliert werden. 

```
qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

Die Module die bei der Ausgabe angezeigt werden, habe ich neu kompiliert.

Ob es nötig ist oder war, lassen wir mal dahin gestellt. Ich habe es auf jedenfall gemacht.

Jetzt noch die xorg.conf anpassen.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Die beiden Input Device Einträge auskommentieren.

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout"  "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection
```

Diese Einträge auch komplett auskommentieren.

Folgendes habe ich zusätzlich in der xorg.conf eingetragen.

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowEmptyInput"    "true"

EndSection
```

Wobei das bei mir nur mit der Einstellung true funktioniert.

Hier der Upgrade-Guide zu dem Thema.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## SvenFischer

Hmm, das war einfach:

```

INPUT_DEVICES="-evdev"
```

Du brauchst evdev!

----------

## flammenflitzer

xf86-input-evdev braucht aber unstabiles halLast edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Apr 08, 2009 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lituxer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> xf86-input-evdev braucht aber unstabieles hal

 

Wie kommst Du denn darauf?

Bei mir ist evdev genau wie hal stable.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

So... Ich denke, hier passt mein Thema gut rein... Ich hoffe niemand ist mir böse, dass ich das mal so dazwischen schiebe  :Wink: 

Bei mir funktioniert xorg mit evdev-Treibern für Maus und Tastatur, nachdem ich

```

Option      "Name"                 "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

```

und

```

Option "Name"              "HID 046a:0023"

```

durch

```

Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB-PS.2_Optical_Mouse-event-mouse"

```

und

```

Option "Device"             "/dev/input/by-id/usb-046a_0023-event-kbd"

```

getauscht habe, jedoch funktionieren nun meine Multimedia-Tasten auf der Tastatur nicht mehr. Anscheinend werden diese als Extra Event-Device erkannt und haben ein anderes Event-Device (Keyboard event4 und Multimediatasten event5).

Weiß hier evtl. jemand Rat, wie ich wieder an diese rankomme ohne ein Extra Input-Device in der xorg.conf einzurichten (falls das überhaupt so geht)?

----------

## lituxer

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiß hier evtl. jemand Rat, wie ich wieder an diese rankomme ohne ein Extra Input-Device in der xorg.conf einzurichten (falls das überhaupt so geht)?

 

Wenn Du Gnome benutzt, kannst Du es unter System --> Einstellung --> Tastenkombinationen machen

Meine Cherry CyMotion Master Linux habe ich auch damit eingerichtet. Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Wie und ob es unter KDE möglich ist, weis ich leider nicht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *lituxer wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   xf86-input-evdev braucht aber unstabiles hal 
> 
> Wie kommst Du denn darauf?
> 
> Bei mir ist evdev genau wie hal stable.

 

```
flammenflitzer olaf # emerge xf86-input-evdev -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/hal-0.5.12_rc1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)                         

- sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r8 (masked by: package.mask)                            

- sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r4 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)                          

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "xf86-input-evdev" [argument])

```

Hab gerade gemerkt, das ich die in die package.mask eingetragen habe, weil da etwas mit der Laufwerkanzeige in dolphin nicht funktioniert hat.

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r8 [0.5.9.1-r3] USE="X%* acpi -apm% crypt -debug -dell disk-partition -doc -laptop% (-pcmcia%*) (-selinux)" 1,260 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20081219 [20070618] 230 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3  USE="-debug hal" 272 kB
```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *lituxer wrote:*   

> Wenn Du Gnome benutzt, kannst Du es unter System --> Einstellung --> Tastenkombinationen machen
> 
> Meine Cherry CyMotion Master Linux habe ich auch damit eingerichtet. Funktioniert einwandfrei.
> 
> Wie und ob es unter KDE möglich ist, weis ich leider nicht.

 

Hätte vielleicht auch noch erwähnen sollen, dass ich FluxBox nutze  :Wink: 

Dort habe ich die Multimedia-Tasten ("Xf86VolumeUp" z.B., wenn ich mich nicht irre) mit den entsprechenden Programmen "verknüpft".

Und Tastenkombinationen... Das Problem ist ja wirklich, dass bei dem "Haupt"-Event-Device der Tastatur NICHTS ankommt, wenn ich eine Multimedia-Taste drücke. Das geht wirklich auf ein eigenes Device. Ich habe da schon nachgeschaut.

Der "alte" X-Org samt evdev hat das mit meiner alten Einstellung irgendwie als ein Gerät gesehen und da kamen die Tastendrücke dann auch an...

Habe übrigens eine Cherry eVolution Stream wired Multimedia Keyboard (schön flach).

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

Ich versuche auch gerade das zu konfigurieren.

Klappt auch alles ganz gut, deutsches Keyboard überall, nur auf den ttys gehen keine Umlaute.

/ und so funktionieren normal.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Marcus

PS: System ist UTF-8

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe die Sache über hal policy gelöst.

----------

